# ouvrir application a distance X11 tout ca :)



## Ptit-beignet (9 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour a tous,
au travail je travaille sur un ordinateur distant. Moi je suis sous Windows avec une gestionnaire de fenetre X appellé Exceed.
Le PC sur lequel je travaille est sous linux.
Ce que je voudrai c faire pareil chez moi. J'ai essayé avec le X11 beta 3 d'apple mais quand je fais un ssh sur l'ordi en question, j'obtiens  "Can't open display" si je veux ouvrir une fenetre genre Netscape. Je crois qu'il faut que je definisse une variable d'environnement DISPLAY mais je suis pas sur.
Si je suis carement sur une fausse piste , ca serait sympa si vous m'aiguiller vers une solution.
Bref tout cela est une peu confu mais m'aidra qui pourra, enfin
m'aida qui comprendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS: le probleme serait pas que le "truc" d'apple est un client alors que moi je voudrait un server de fenetre X ????


----------



## Thierry6 (9 Octobre 2003)

c'est bien
ssh -X user@hostnamedulinux

si tu utilises le terminal au lieu de xterm, ajoute
setenv DISPLAY :0.0


----------



## Ptit-beignet (10 Octobre 2003)

Merci beaucoup pour ta reponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En effet ... ca marche !!!!!!!


----------



## leo (11 Octobre 2003)

Et dans /etc/ssh_config
mettre

  ForwardX11 yes

(a la place de 'no', ca evite de mettre -X)

+ sur l'ordi distant, dans 

/etc/sshd_config

  X11Forwarding yes

-l


----------

